
Why use Go programming language? - usmanajmal
http://www.usmanajmal.com/go-programming-by-todd-mcleod/
======
citrusx
This is a pretty miserable example of PL advocacy. There may be good reasons
to use Go. The attempt to make the case here is lazy, and largely uninformed.

